# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Phô mai que - Phomai que giao hàng tận nơi giá rẻ

## giangkemchien

Chuyên cung cấp *phomai que* giá sỉ cho tất cả mọi người, đặt biệc nhận giao hàng tận nơi phomai que. Phomai que do mình tự làm nên bảo đảm hợp vệ sinh, giá rẻ, ngon lắm, ăn là ghiền à. Nhận bỏ sỉ phômai que cho các đại lý.

Các bạn nào có đặt phomai que thì liên hệ mình theo số điện thoại: 01225.959.875 gặp Mr Giang. 


Phomai que - Hình ảnh

Tags: phômai que, phomai que

----------

